
Apple Content Cache Reverse Engineered - kaendfinger
https://github.com/kendfinger/AppleCache
======
zeroimpl
The new "Content Caching" option in System Preferences is news to me. Probably
a good feature if you have multiple identical iOS devices. I wonder how much
sharing there is between different models, or even iPhone vs iPad.

~~~
EricE
Quite a bit. iOS is pretty modular(as are individual apps), but there is a lot
of overlap.

------
MR4D
Can someone explain the use case of this for me?

I read the site, but still don’t get the purpose of it (obviously I get the
technical challenge).

~~~
EricE
Run a guest network on Wifi? App updates, system updates and iCloud traffic
can suck up an inordinate amount of bandwidth. Instead of blocking it if you
run content caching you can efficiently serve your users.

Heck if you have more than a handful of Mac's/iOS devices at home even,
content cache can make a huge difference, especially when new versions or
major updates to OS's are released. It also caches iCloud data so if you use
iCloud Drive and/or photos on multiple devices it can also dramatically cut
down the amount of traffic between your network and Apple's servers. It's
pretty neat and great that Apple moved it from OSX Server into the regular OS
(sharing pref pane as noted). This would be better still for sites with large
guest networks and not having to have a Mac just to run the content cache.

~~~
Terretta
Apple device household, a Mac Mini running just this made a massive difference
around OS release times when every app on every device is frantically getting
updated as bugs are squashed.

~~~
MR4D
That's all it takes is running a mac mini - like just sitting on your network
and not personally having to do anything??

Crap - I need to look at this more closely!

------
EricE
Awesome - this will be really popular with service providers that support
businesses that have large guest networks.

